

MySQL founder protests against Oracle takeover - whyleyc
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/dec/14/monty-widenius-oracle-protest

======
whyleyc
He makes a pretty compelling point about why Oracle would want to dump MySQL:

"MySQL is used in many of the world's largest companies and they use it for an
increasing number of purposes. This not only scares but actually hurts Oracle
every day."

